# which one of these bunk research companies have legit cialis



## OTG85 (Feb 19, 2014)

My cock is broken from letro abuse.So yea!Beats moobies tho.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 19, 2014)

Bump for my broken cock


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 20, 2014)

Well if they're bunk why would you buy from them? Your question makes no sense to me.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 20, 2014)

Was a joke but its a gamble with most of these places and I need it fast


----------



## blergs. (Feb 20, 2014)

My cock never broke from letro.
use it as main AI most of time, but only at 0.25-1.2mg eod-e3d, depending on cycle.
how much were you taking?


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 20, 2014)

Bluesky was good 


Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsilf (Feb 27, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Bluesky was good
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



I agree. I will vouch for BlueSky, good to go


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 27, 2014)

CEM cia is top notch. The stuff is potent. Take on fri im set till monday. Great stuff


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2014)

Purchase Peps cialis is very effective..


----------

